# je vous emmerde



## Elfo2285

Bonjour les Anglophones!

Dans le cadre d'une traduction d'un texte comique, je dois traduire quelques mots d'argot. La phrase est la suivante:

"Je suis fort, je vais bien et je vous emmerde".

Comment traduire au mieux cette phrase pour qu'elle garde tout son sens précieux et ironie?
Pour le début je n'ai pas de problème mais c'est le "je vous emmerde" qui me pose le plus de problème.

Je commencerais comme cela:
"I feel strong, I feel well and I..."

Est-ce que vous pouvez me suggérer quelque chose?

Merci d'avance,
Elfo


----------



## Elfo2285

Pourrait-on dire "I piss you off"?
Je ne suis pas sûr. Quelqu'un peut-il me venir en aide?


----------



## Sbonke

Peut-être "and f*ck you anyway". Remember the song by Archive?

Si "f*ck" est trop grossier, il y a sans doute moyen de trouver un autre mot...


----------



## butch from waco

"I feel strong, I feel fine so don't give me your shit"?


----------



## le Fnake

hello,

la phrase francaise me semble plutot affirmative ("je suis"), tandis qu'en anglais l'usage de "feel" apporte un sentiment d'incertitude je trouve, non ?

donc pourquoi pas plutôt : "I am strong, I am fine and I ?"

Pour la suite, j'ai pensé à "I fuck you", mais c'est plutôt moyen je trouve...
Un anglophone doit être mieux à même de trouver une expression argotique appropriée


----------



## le Fnake

butch from waco said:


> "I feel strong, I feel fine so don't give me your shit"?



another suggestion :
"so give me a break" ?


----------



## Elfo2285

Mmmm... J'ai l'impression que la traduction de français à anglais perd un peu de son charme.

D'après les suggestions faites, je traduirais cela par:
"I feel strong, I feel fine and I fuck you anyway".
ou
"I am strong, I am fine and I fuck you anyway".

Cela dit, en français le "je vous emmerde" sonne beaucoup moins grossier que le "fuck" de l'anglais. Quelqu'un dirait "tout de suite les gros mots..." 

Qu'en pensez-vous? Avez-vous une meilleure suggestion?


----------



## Sbonke

There is "frack" = polite substitute for "fuck" from Battlestar Gallactica (check the Urban Dictionnary!)


----------



## butch from waco

Réflexion faite, j'ai pensé à "I'm strong, I'm fine and I don't give a shit" histoire de rester dans la connotation un peu scatologique de "je vous emmerde"...


----------



## Elfo2285

Le "piss you off" ne fonctionne pas? Il y aurait pas moyen d'aller dans cette direction?


----------



## Fred_C

butch from waco said:


> Réflexion faite, j'ai pensé à "I'm strong, I'm fine and I don't give a shit" histoire de rester dans la connotation un peu scatologique de "je vous emmerde"...


 
Bonjour,
Le terme emmerder n'a pas de connotation scatologique dans ce sens :
Nous avons du mal à préciser le sens de l'expression "je vous emmerde", mais c'est tout simple en réalité. Il se trouve que c'est dans le Larousse ! (un dictionnaire de français), il est simplement dit : Synonyme de mépriser.
D'ailleurs : "Je suis fort, je vais très bien et je vous méprise" fonctionne parfaitement en français.
Cela devrait aider à trouver une traduction.


----------



## Topsie

I'm strong, I'm healthy and I don't give a toss about you!
...you can all go to hell!


----------



## Sbonke

Topsie said:


> ...you can all go to hell!


----------



## Elfo2285

C'est quoi toss?


----------



## butch from waco

"I don't give a shit", "I don't give a toss"... ça veut bien dire je vous méprise... quand je disais connotation scatologique, je voulais juste pointer la racine du mot "emmerder"...


----------



## Fred_C

butch from waco said:


> "I don't give a shit", "I don't give a toss"... ça veut bien dire je vous méprise... quand je disais connotation scatologique, je voulais juste pointer la racine du mot "emmerder"...


Ah bon, je ne savais pas que cela signifiait mépriser.
Dans ce cas, on ne pourra pas trouver de meilleure traduction.


----------



## Elfo2285

Mais ça pert son sens quand tu dis "I don't give a shit". Ca veut plutôt dire "je m'en fous"... mais pas "je vous emmerde!!!". Non?

Je vous emmerde ça va beaucoup plus dans la direction "je vous méprise et je me fous de vous".

C'est ce que j'avais cru penser de "I don't give a shit". N'est-ce pas cela?


----------



## sam's mum

Maybe the whole phase could be translated as _I'm alright, Jack!_ depending on the context.


----------



## Elfo2285

Merci à tous. J'irai finalement avec la proposition:

"I am strong, I am fine and I fuck you anyway".

Salutations,
elfo


----------



## wildan1

Elfo2285 said:


> Merci à tous. J'irai finalement avec la proposition:
> 
> "I am strong, I am fine and I fuck you anyway".
> 
> Salutations,
> elfo


 
Elfo, That is a strange way to say it in English

We say _"fuck you"_ but not _"I fuck you"_ as an insult.

In my opinion, however, that's too strong in this context
Topsie's--_so go to hell_ is more similar in its impact.


----------



## brookter

I agree: 'I fuck you anyway' means something totally different to what's meant here.

How about.... 'I am strong, I am fine and you can kiss my arse...'

David


----------



## RuK

Absolutely, I agree. Je vous emmerde is NOT I fuck you. I fuck you is je vous baise. Je vous emmerde is "fuck you!", which is completely different. 
I like brookter, you can kiss my arse, or ass if American.


----------



## danalto

Why *arse*? Wouldn't it be better to use *ass *in this context?


----------



## RuK

Arse is English. Ass is American.


----------



## Spleen

How about :

I'm strong, I'm fine and you can fuck off.

Hi to all.
Spleen


----------



## Fuzzyblob

Yeah, "I fuck you" would be a very weird way of saying "I have sex with you", and would not mean the same thing as "fuck you!"


----------



## Fuzzyblob

Also, I'm guessing "je suis fort" doesn't literally translate to "I am strong" in English. Maybe "I'm great". Maybe the full one could be "I'm great, things are going well, so to hell with you!"


----------



## hazaribagh

It seems to me that this should be 'I bug you" or 'I bother you'. 

There is no reason on earth to use the F word!


----------



## aldonse

what about *eat my shit* ? it sounds great, looks like some Shakespeare's... Anyway I love it. There would be also I* kick the shit out of your ass.*


----------



## david314

I've had problems with this construction for a while, but 'I'm going with' the following A.E. _classic_ phrase: _...and I *don't give a shit* about you ! _I believe that this may be, both, an accurate & faithful translation_. _I, also, favor Spleen & bookter's suggestions.

P.S. Actually, I do care _very much_ about all of you precious cabbages .


----------



## watergirl

Another "classic" phrase (courtesy of Monty Python) that jumps to my mind is      ".....and I fart in your general direction."


----------

